# B&S has to run on full choke



## swaggerstick (Mar 23, 2009)

This 5.5 hp is on a tiller. It sat for several years without being used. It has the type carb. that has no adjustments. The governor controls the speed I guess. When I first tired to do anything, the float on the carb seemed to be froze 9 I think this mechanism attaches to the governor. I kept moving it until I freed it up. I removed the gas tank, emptied it, installed a new gas line, freed up the needle that lets gas into the carb., new spark plug, soaked carb in lacquer thinner, blew air through all ports that I could see. It gets gas to the settlement bulb ok but seems to starve getting it to the carb. I am not a mechanic, however I am an electrician so I have some ability's. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. It will not run only on full choke or 1 notch below full choke. It dies when you try to open the float.

Thanks:wave:


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi Swaggerstick & welcome to TSF.

OK what you are describing sounds like a blockage in the atmospheric vent / main jet - which will be a tiny hole in one of the jets. When this blocks up - the engine will often only run with substantial choke on.

See if you can remove the main jet and carefully clean all the holes (both up the middle and if there, the little one on the side of the jet).

Use a plastic (or something soft) tooth pick and see if you can clear out any gunk that may still be there.


----------



## swaggerstick (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't have any jets - I think. or I don't know what to look for - There are no screw adjustments like a lot of carbs have - Tell me what to look for

Thanks


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi Swaggerstick. All carbs have jets - it's just that some of them are covered up with little welsh plugs by the manufacturer and can't always be easily accessed :upset:

The main jet is probably the "bolt looking thing" that holds the bowl on to base of the carb (where the needle & float valve is located).

If clearing that doesn't work - and given your carb is one where all the adjustments / idle jet are covered up :upset:- I would take the carb off and give it a thorough flushing with carb cleaner and blow out all the ports with some compressed air and see if that dislodges the tiny piece of "gunk" that is doubtless causing your problems.


----------



## swaggerstick (Mar 23, 2009)

I will try that tomorrow - Thanks and I will keep you posted on the results if I can find my way back here.

Swaggerstick ray:


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: No probs - happy to help & good luck with it


----------



## swaggerstick (Mar 23, 2009)

I had to take it to a small engine guy. He rebuilt the Carb. which I had already done, but I suspect he found a plugged port that I was unable to clear.

Thanks For Your Help.


----------

